# are goggles for snowboarding really necessary?



## Ttam

Yes you need goggles. For the reasons you stated. You can probably get away with just some shades though.


----------



## garavac

you need them especially if the weather is bad-snowing or strong wind...shades dont help then..


----------



## HouseMuzik

Yup... wait till you're out in bad weather.. then you realize why they're a good thing to have. But yes. some kids like to wear them I'm guessing for the "cool factor"


----------



## visibleinks

HouseMuzik said:


> Yup... wait till you're out in bad weather.. then you realize why they're a good thing to have. But yes. some kids like to wear them I'm guessing for the "cool factor"


Sometimes there are conditions with so much wind and snow and ice that you literally cannot keep your eyes open without some. 

I always wear them - they keep my eyes/contacts from drying out and shield the sun - but also help you see better in overcast conditions as well.


----------



## john doe

The cold air and the speed of the air causes my eyes to water and then I can't see shit. Also keeps my contacts from drying out. In the day time the sun can also be really brutal since it is being reflected by the snow.


----------



## Snowfox

HouseMuzik said:


> Yup... wait till you're out in bad weather.. then you realize why they're a good thing to have. But yes. some kids like to wear them I'm guessing for the "cool factor"


I'm sure some kids wear certain brands/styles for the cool factor, but you do really need some goggles. Bad ideas bears otherwise.


----------



## myschims

most necessary
if you dont, your eyes will get burned
and you wont be able to see for the next few days, happened to more than one person i know haha


----------



## EagleTalons

I've been snowboarding multiple times without googles. Was it fun without goggles? No. I had to squint the whole day. My eyelashes froze in the blowing snow. Now I own two sets of googles. 

If you want some good goggles on the cheaplo. Then watch Whiskey Militia. I got some Dragon DXS from there that fit my helmet and face perfectly!


----------



## Tarzanman

You don't need goggles.... but I would say that some sort of eye protection is a necessity.

On bright sunny days, there will be a lot of reflected light and a lot of glare looking back up the hill and at the end of the day when the sun is low on the horizon. You could get away with sunglasses, but if you have the kind that 'cup' your eyes then they will probably fog up quickly when you aren't moving.

On overcast days , the cold wind is usually still a factor. You might be alright standing still, but you will probably have to squint once you're sliding down a slope at 20 mph.

If you don't like goggles then maybe you should try a monocle or two. A monocole and a top hat. Don't forget the fob watch!


----------



## JeffreyCH

I went without my first trip to Monarch. It was spring bluebird conditions and I was on the bunny slope most of the time. It wasn't terrible, but I still wouldn't recommend riding with out them for the above stated reasons. Does that mean you have to drop 150 bucks on the latest greatest thing....NO! I've got a pair of smiths I paid around 30-40 bucks for that have worked fine the past couple years.


----------



## tripper

I disagree, I don't think they are necessary unless it is snowing hard. I never wear goggles, when I ride. I am probably the only one out of my friends to do so.


----------



## RawStylus909

I would say they are indeed necessary but since it's your first time I'd ask some friends/family if they have cheap ones to borrow or just buy yourself some cheap ones.


----------



## HoboMaster

Reasons to wear goggles:

-Sun reflects off of snow, causing what's called snow-blindness. If you are looking at the snow all day long without protection on a sunny day, prepare to have fried eyes for a while, not good.

-They protect against wind gusts, and also just simple wind-resistance created from moving fast. After getting wind blown in your eyes all day long, they are going to hurt, be dried out, and it will also suck while it's happening.

-Keeps snow/sleet out of your eyes when in adverse conditions.

-Allows you to see better in specific conditions, depends on the lense.


----------



## ev13wt

If its sunny, our you are going fast, or its snowing or cold, you will need goggles I'd say.


----------



## Shocktroop531

as someone who started out riding without goggles for a while (didn't have the money to buy em), I'd say yes, they are absolutely necessary.


----------



## Qball

I tried riding without goggles once because my goggles got packed with snow and fogged up, snowflakes to the eyeballs are no fun.


----------



## TeamSR

Sun blindness sucks ass. Wear goggles.


----------



## Lab

Tarzanman said:


> If you don't like goggles then maybe you should try a monocle or two. A monocole and a top hat. Don't forget the fob watch!


This! it would be awesome


----------



## Deviant

No question, wear goggles or something to cover your eyes. Around here they do a lot of snowmaking, try riding through one of those walls of snow without goggles on and you'll never do it again :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki

Wear swimming goggles. they work like a charm.


----------



## snowman123456

These look pretty slick. What do you think of these?:

http://www.surfdome.com/Anon_Snowboard_Goggles_-_Anon_Helix_Mirror_Snowboard_Goggles,_Black_-_Silver_Amber-30791?source=webgains&siteid=59992&_$ja=tsid:13932


----------



## MistahTaki

they are okay looking. here's mine


----------



## snowman123456

MistahTaki said:


> they are okay looking. here's mine


you must have a rad board


----------



## MistahTaki

snowman123456 said:


> you must have a rad board


kinda, it works for me. 
also anon make decent goggles, so i dont think you will have a problem w/ the one you posted.


----------



## WolfSnow

I have to wear goggles, when you get going a certain speed, you can't get away with squinting. In order to stay in control, you have to be able to see. I have tried to not wear goggles, it just dosnt work.


----------



## Magnum626

Probably the only time you won't need goggles IMO is on the bunny slope learning to snowboard. And thats if there's no sun, rain or snow falling.

Otherwise yes, I remember being a novice rider and my friends of course took me to the top of the mountain and I had a pair of cheapo goggles. They fogged up and I tried wiping them but it kept fogging up. They passed me 4x when I was trying to make it down once. I couldn't make it 30 yards without tears forming and icing and the pain was horrible.


----------



## RawStylus909

MistahTaki said:


> they are okay looking. here's mine


Hope you won those in a contest or something b/c those are fucking hideous!


----------



## MistahTaki

RawStylus909 said:


> Hope you won those in a contest or something b/c those are fucking hideous!


Thanks, no i didn't win them. :thumbsup:

i think they look badass.


----------



## L3mnhead

Definitely wear goggles for all the reasons listed above, and I wouldn't recommend sunglasses for a beginner. I see a bunch of people on the greens biting it hard all the time. If you fall, sunglasses can fly off, or worse case scenario, break on your face if you faceplant.


----------



## loren646

yes.

10chara


----------



## ev13wt

MistahTaki said:


> Thanks, no i didn't win them. :thumbsup:
> 
> i think they look badass.


I like them too. Different and hella cool. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## earl_je

try bombing down the mountain without googles, you'll never question it again


----------

